# It's a fake... bummer.



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, no Holy Grail here. "I must have chosen poorly." It's an obvious fake via Cigar Aficionado's vids:

Counterfeit Behikes

Huge bummer. Well, I guess my source is a nice guy, just not well educated either in the Habano Cigar culture. Damn cigarettes must have clouded his mind. QUESTION: Do I tell him? I kind of felt like I owed him something but instead of a carton of Marlboro Reds... maybe just a couple of packs. I don't know.

Well, after law school is complete, I may investigate this area further, but for now, I'll be happy with what I have.

Here's some pics:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear it, Dan. I was rooting for you. As for telling him, I have always been of the group that says don't tell people who gift you cigars, unless they are going to do so continuously (thus wasting their money). However, your situation is a bit tougher since you feel like you should get him some cigs.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

JGD said:


> I'm sorry to hear it, Dan. I was rooting for you. As for telling him, I have always been of the group that says don't tell people who gift you cigars, unless they are going to do so continuously (thus wasting their money). However, your situation is a bit tougher since you feel like you should get him some cigs.


Yea, it's kind of a conundrum. I would never usually say anything, but if I was a guy spending $300+ on a box of fakes and not knowing it, I'd think I'd appreciate knowing. But then again, I only know my neighbor and not his "cousin" who he supposedly gets them from.

I really do appreciate all the comments from my original thread. I'm continually learning here and that's what makes this place truly special.

Cheers!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

thats too bad, i still applaud him for gifting you the smoke since he didnt know. i would talk to him a little more about it and if you find out he is paying good money for these i would let him know. i would want someone to tell me if i were in his situation


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Dan,

Sorry brother! A fake Behike and a fake pirimides. Have you had a chance to smoke any genuine Cohibas?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Is the band on the Pirimides authentic? If not, it looks very well done to me.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

szyzk said:


> Is the band on the Pirimides authentic? If not, it looks very well done to me.


It would have to come from the seleccion pirimides 03, which seems unlikely. No regular production Cohiba pirimides, only ELs and Resevas, which would be double banded.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

bpegler said:


> It would have to come from the seleccion pirimides 03, which seems unlikely. No regular production Cohiba pirimides, only ELs and Resevas, which would be double banded.


Could they have slipped off a Siglo VI band (assuming the cigar pictured above is a 52RG)?


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Dan,
> 
> Sorry brother! A fake Behike and a fake pirimides. Have you had a chance to smoke any genuine Cohibas?


Nope. Some day though my friend. Some day.

I consider myself VERY fortunate to be able to afford the sticks my wife allows for my monthly allowance. I pick up some great internet deals from time to time and really am quite content. Someday when finances allow, I will drift back over to the Cuban side. But for now, I'm happy.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

that breaks my heart...

though its nice that you learned something...

good luck.


Shawn


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I would give the man the Marlboros that you bargained with and call it an even trade... You may have to live next to him for many years to come and I can think of no good that can come from pointing out that that these are counterfeits......


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tough luck matey. Ah well, life's young, plenty of chances still.

Pretty good looking fakes though.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

UncleFester said:


> *Nope. Some day though my friend. Some day.*
> 
> I consider myself VERY fortunate to be able to afford the sticks my wife allows for my monthly allowance. I pick up some great internet deals from time to time and really am quite content. Someday when finances allow, I will drift back over to the Cuban side. But for now, I'm happy.


That day is coming very soon. Please PM me your full name and addess and I'll make this right.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Way to go for righting the wrong. Bumpage for sure.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

that stinks bro, I would suggest you tell him the truth in a nice way, if he doesn't believe you that's on him, if you put youself in his shoes wouldn't you want to know?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> That day is coming very soon. Please PM me your full name and addess and I'll make this right.


Very generous David!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> That day is coming very soon. Please PM me your full name and addess and I'll make this right.


David, that is a very generous offer and I am truly grateful and humbled. I feel kind of weird because I wrote this post not looking for sympathy, but to help further educate. I would never have considered the fact these may indeed be counterfeits had I not been a member of this forum. I find this "fake" industry fascinating and it's kind of frightening the lengths that organizations will go to to create comparable looking bands and sticks.

With that, again I thank you, but please don't be offended that I can't accept your generous offer. If your ever in So Cal, PM me and we'll hook up for a herf session.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

UncleFester said:


> David, that is a very generous offer and I am truly grateful and humbled. I feel kind of weird because I wrote this post not looking for sympathy, but to help further educate. I would never have considered the fact these may indeed be counterfeits had I not been a member of this forum. I find this "fake" industry fascinating and it's kind of frightening the lengths that organizations will go to to create comparable looking bands and sticks.
> 
> With that, again I thank you, but please don't be offended that I can't accept your generous offer. If your ever in So Cal, PM me and we'll hook up for a herf session.


Dan - Is there any reason why you can't accept my offer? I know when you created this thread it was for informative reasons and to seek answers to your questions. However, when I read you've never smoked a Cohiba, and due to your ill fortune, I only felt it was right a fellow Puff and brother of the leaf step up to the plate and make this right.

It's time to pop your Cohiba cherry and for you to experience what it is like to smoke a "true" Cohiba cigar my friend. Dan I've got more Cohiba's than I need and sending you a few to sample will not cause them to be missed from my humidors. Others have been so generous to me here at Puff, and I only feel it's fair I pass on the same opportunity I was given when I got started with cubans. I was in your shoes once and now that I've been lucky enough to acquire the sticks I wish to try, it's my duty to do the same for you.

Now, we can do this the hard way, or the easy way. The easy way, which I prefer and as one FOG and generous member once told me before, and he's been in this thread already and commented, to be a man, take your pills and just live with it because that's how we do things like this at Puff (LOL). Meaning PM me your address and I'll will see you get some Cohiba's to sample. The hard way, meaning I'll use every resource within my power to track down your info and send you the sticks.

So what shall your descision be my friend? :smoke:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That's to bad OP, as for telling him...probably in a nice way, like Mike suggested. And if he is spending allot of money maybe show him a little research you have done so he doesn't take it the wrong way.


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

So what shall your descision be my friend? :smoke:[/QUOTE]

DO IT! I have a feeling non compliance will only make the matter at hand more painful to your porch and mailman! You don't want an innocent postal worker caught up in the mayhem if he has to track your addy down himself.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

CigarDoc said:


> DO IT! I have a feeling non compliance will only make the matter at hand more painful to your porch and mailman! You don't want an innocent postal worker caught up in the mayhem if he has to track your addy down himself.


LOL. Chris, I've already got all the information I need. Amazing how a person's profile can be a powerful tool!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Dan,

As has been pointed out, innocent lives may be at stake here. The potential carnage might be catastrophic.

For the Good Lords sake, just accept Davids offer man! The correct answer is, "thanks my friend".

Darn newbies, have to explain everything.

This one last piece of advice/warning, if you don’t accept his thoughtful offer, he might not be the only one who hits you.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Dan,
> 
> As has been pointed out, innocent lives may be at stake here. The potential carnage might be catastrophic.
> 
> ...


LOL! UH! OH! Dan if you were worried about me, heh I wouldn't be now as Bob is a far more greater threat than I am.

Remember the words of wisdom a FOG and generous member here gave me in my previous post you you? Let's just say that man is speaking now and it just may be a very wise idea to listen to the man speaking...lol.

Your a class act Bob, as usual, and I just try and live up to the standards you have shown me here at Puff.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought the lettering on the band has to be protruded in order for it to be real? Correct me if I'm wrong. That's the only way I can tell the difference. Mind you that's why I stay away from Cohibas... too risky.


If your friend honestly thinks that they are real, then I'd definitely tell him! But if he's knowing selling fakes as authentic cohiabs, then that's a different story.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> LOL! UH! OH! Dan if you were worried about me, heh I wouldn't be now as Bob is a far more greater threat than I am.
> 
> Remember the words of wisdom a FOG and generous member here gave me in my previous post you you? Let's just say that man is speaking now and it just may be a very wise idea to listen to the man speaking...lol.
> 
> Your a class act Bob, as usual, and I just try and live up to the standards you have shown me here at Puff.


ENOUGH!!!! LOL!!!!

Damn you kids!!!! I now humbly submit. Dammit, I'm a 43 year old man starting to tear up here at work. (Externing for the court during the summer out in the "Inland Empire" of Southern California)

PM being sent. WOW... simply wow. I don't know what else to say other than THANK YOU!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

UncleFester said:


> ENOUGH!!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Damn you kids!!!! I now humbly submit. Dammit, I'm a 43 year old man starting to tear up here at work. (Externing for the court during the summer out in the "Inland Empire" of Southern California)
> 
> PM being sent. WOW... simply wow. I don't know what else to say other than THANK YOU!!


Welcome to the Dark Side, gentle friend. David will take good care of you.

He knows the power of the force. There won't be any question about the provenance of his cigars.

BTW, 43 seems pretty young to me!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

UncleFester said:


> ENOUGH!!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Damn you kids!!!! I now humbly submit. Dammit, I'm a 43 year old man starting to tear up here at work. (Externing for the court during the summer out in the "Inland Empire" of Southern California)
> 
> PM being sent. WOW... simply wow. I don't know what else to say other than THANK YOU!!


There you go!

BTW, what year are you going into for school next year?


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

JGD said:


> There you go!
> 
> BTW, what year are you going into for school next year?


I am in law school and will be a "2L". Three years total.... three looooonngg tough years. I love my externship and summers, but am not fond of the law school experience. The workload is staggering. The only thing I look forward to during the year is getting home to read to my daughter before bed and then sitting out on the porch with my dog and a nice cigar to unwind.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

UncleFester said:


> ENOUGH!!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Damn you kids!!!! I now humbly submit. Dammit, I'm a 43 year old man starting to tear up here at work. (Externing for the court during the summer out in the "Inland Empire" of Southern California)
> 
> PM being sent. WOW... simply wow. I don't know what else to say other than THANK YOU!!


Atta Boy! Shipping label printed. Boxing up cigars this evening, will put in the mail tomorrow morning.

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0158 3349 19

Enjoy the cigars my friend and it def sounds like you could use a nice Cohiba with the way law school has you working hard!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Atta Boy! Shipping label printed. Boxing up cigars this evening, will put in the mail tomorrow morning.
> 
> DC# 9405 5036 9930 0158 3349 19
> 
> Enjoy the cigars my friend and it def sounds like you could use a nice Cohiba with the way law school has you working hard!


Very generous David well Done!:thumb:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you for this thread I always like to see examples of fakes so that I can better point them out when offered to me.

And Dave i'd bump your RG but I can't


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

UncleFester said:


> ENOUGH!!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Damn you kids!!!! I now humbly submit. Dammit, I'm a 43 year old man starting to tear up here at work. (Externing for the court during the summer out in the "Inland Empire" of Southern California)
> 
> PM being sent. WOW... simply wow. I don't know what else to say other than THANK YOU!!


Good I was next to try an convince you into submission, Enjoy the Cohibas and IMHO since you are giving him cigs I would tell him nicely just so he doesn't do it again for you or someone else.

Sorry for the bad new, WTG David!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

bpegler said:


> It would have to come from the seleccion pirimides 03, which seems unlikely. No regular production Cohiba pirimides, only ELs and Resevas, which would be double banded.


Some additional Info:

*1994 - Dinner of the Century*
Cohiba Torpedo	Pirámides	52 x 156 (6.1")	Pyramid










Cigars:	Handmade.
Bands:	Standard band C. 
Packaging:	SBN50 (10 boxes of each).
Status:	A 1994 release.
History:	Approximately 200 singles were gifted during the dinner and the ten boxes were auctioned.

*1999 - Siglo XXI Millennium Humidor*
Pirámides (5)	Pirámides	52 x 156 (6.1")	Pyramid










Cigars:	Handmade.
Bands:	Standard bands C. 
Packaging:	Numbered Special Humidor (21 made), 20 brands, 2000 cigars.
Status:	A 1999 release.

*2001 - 35 Aniversario Humidor *
Pirámides (20)	Pirámides	52 x 156 (6.1")	Pyramid










Cigars:	Handmade.
Bands:	Special 35 Aniversario band. 
Packaging:	Numbered Humidor (500 made), 135 cigars.
Status:	A 2001 release.
History:	A number of similarly banded Gran Corona, Robusto, and Siglo II cigars were gifted at the 2001 Habanos Festival dinner.

*2001 - Edición Limitada*










Cigars:	Handmade. Wrapper aged 2 years.
Bands:	Standard band C, and 2001 Limited Edition band.
Packaging:	Unnumbered SBN25.
Status:	A 2001 release. Not commercially available until 2002.

*2003 - Selección Pirámides*
Pirámides (8 )	Pirámides	52 x 156 (6.1")	Pyramid










Cigars:	Handmade.
Bands:	Standard band D. 
Packaging:	Unnumbered humidified unvarnished SBN box, 5 brands, 5 cigars.
Status:	A 2003 release. Released annually. Still produced in 2010.

*2003 - Selección Reserva*
Pirámides (8 )	Pirámides	52 x 156 (6.1")	Pyramid










Cigars:	Handmade. Filler tobacco aged 3 years.
Bands:	Standard band D, with Special Reserva band.
Packaging:	Unnumbered humidified BN box, 30 cigars.
Status:	A 2003 release. (Boxes date from late 2002).

*2006 - Edición Limitada*
Pirámides	Pirámides	52 x 156 (6.1")	Pyramid










Cigars:	Handmade. Wrapper aged 2 years.
Bands:	Standard band D, and 2006 Edición Limitada band.
Packaging:	Unnumbered bBN10.
Status:	A 2006 release.
History:	The fifth Anniversary of the Limited Edition Series (a re-released of the 2001 Pirámides).

*2007 - Guayasamin II Humidor*
Pirámides (15)	Pirámides	52 x 156 (6.1")	Pyramid










Cigars:	Handmade.
Bands:	Standard band D. 
Packaging:	Numbered special Humidor (50 made), 90 cigars.
Status:	A 2007 release.
History:	10th Anniversary of the first humidor produced by the Guayasamin Foundation.

*Bands*









Standard Band C
Non-embossed paper
c1993 to 2003 -- Discontinued









Standard Band D
Embossed
2003 on -- Current









35 Aniversario Band


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> Well, no Holy Grail here. "I must have chosen poorly." It's an obvious fake via Cigar Aficionado's vids:
> 
> Counterfeit Behikes
> 
> ...


Cohiba
BHK 56	Laguito No.6	56 x 166 (6.5")	Double Robusto - T










Cigars:	Handmade, incorporating the scarce Medio Tiempo leaf.
Bands:	Behike Band.
Packaging:	bSBN10.
Status:	A 2010 release. Current. Availability may be limited.
History:	Behike is the fourth line of cigars in the Cohiba brand.









Standard Band F -- Behike Range
Embossed paper, incorporating two security holograms
2010 on -- Current


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

wow well all i can say is a big huge bump for david AKA my favorite coffee starbucks. I love the fact you had to shove it down dans throat and he still refuses till he realizes that resistance is futile and when he sees that you have what you need to hit the target he then surrenders :hail: all I can say is after following the previous thread on this and then seeing where this ended ONCE again i shouldnt be but i have again been completely surprised and blown away by the generosity of another botl on puff. I have only been here a few short months and its amazing what goes on. I was in my local B&M today and started talking to 2 of our brothers that were heading out for duty and i started telling them about this forum and how great it is. I told them to join right away gave them the web addy and said be sure to look me up when you get stationed. I found myself sounding like an infomercial and this thread is the reason why.

BIG HUGE BUMP FOR STARBUCKS :hail:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear you got a fake. If it was me, and your source sounds like a neighbor (I haven't read the other thread) I'd give him what you originally arranged to trade assuming it isn't too expensive. If it is, and it is a trade and not a gift where you just _want_ to give something in return (can't quite tell from this thread), I'd return the cigars with an explanation. Either way, that is assuming you have no reason to suspect he is intentionally passing off fakes as the real deal in which case I'd give back the sticks and refuse to give him anything, whether what you were giving in return is reasonable or not. I'd certainly let him know so that he doesn't continue to shell out money for fakes, especially if he isn't trying to defraud anyone.

As for the offer from David/Starbuck, I'm glad to see you gave in. You've been here long enough (7mo) to have seen what goes on here at Puff. When you hear you are getting a gift/bomb you say thank you, don't resist. Resisting is just crazy talk, you'll get yourself pounded into submission. 

Now, being bombed is fun, but if you haven't tried it yet (and as a law student I'd assume time and funds haven't allowed it yet), just wait until you can start sending them. Now *that* is fun!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great help in this thread...as a CC virgin...I have several "C Cohibas" that were given to me and are supposed to be real...but I always had my suspicions...after reading this and other threads, I see my suspicions were right! Sad, but at least I know as I would NOT want to base my "taste" of a CC on a fake!

Who wants a fake, I have a few to spare! I'll mail them right to you! :smoke:


----------

